# Ruf bei den HÜTER DER ZEIT



## kasparholics (26. Juni 2008)

hab nix über die suchfunktion gefunden wollte wissen wie man ruf bei den hütern der zeit erlangt????

OHNE die Quest´s in den instanzen, ob das überhaupt möglich ist durch dailys oder irgendwelche mobs?????


danke im voraus


----------



## dieti (26. Juni 2008)

kasparholics schrieb:


> hab nix über die suchfunktion gefunden wollte wissen wie man ruf bei den hütern der zeit erlangt????
> 
> OHNE die Quest´s in den instanzen, ob das überhaupt möglich ist durch dailys oder irgendwelche mobs?????
> 
> ...



Hallo!

Soweit ich weiss ist es nur möglich in den Instanzen Ruf zu kriegen. Über Quests, durch Mobs killen in der Inze, usw...

Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich irre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG dieti


----------



## Nightline (26. Juni 2008)

geht nur in der ini, aber die erste q in hdz1 gibts ja schon ne menge ruf und das geht bei denen eg recht schnell, gibt schwerere instanzen


----------



## Tearor (26. Juni 2008)

nur instanzen.
wobei du nach deinem ersten hdz1 run schon fast respektvoll bist, die quests geben unfassbar viel ruf (mehrere 1000)


----------



## Orrosh (26. Juni 2008)

Tearor schrieb:


> nur instanzen.
> wobei du nach deinem ersten hdz1 run schon fast respektvoll bist, die quests geben unfassbar viel ruf (mehrere 1000)




hmm .. komisch .. ich hab Hdz1 zwei mal durch, HdZ2 einmal .. und stehe mitten in "wohlwollend" mit noch fast 3000 Punkten unter Respektvoll .. so ganz kann Deine Aussage nu nicht stimmen


----------



## Scribble_Kid (26. Juni 2008)

Sofern du Englisch kannst wird dir WoWWiki Weiterhelfen.

http://www.wowwiki.com/Keepers_of_Time


----------



## Rilgamon (26. Juni 2008)

Theoretisch nur in den Inis ... praktisch kannst du auch die Schlüssel vom
Konsortium sammeln und beim Freilassen besteht eine Chance das in den
Kugeln im Astraleum ein Vertreter einer Fraktion frei kommt ... das gibt
dann auch Ruf ... dürfte aber in keinem Verhältnis stehen zu dem Aufwand
kurz eine Gruppe zu suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clunck (26. Juni 2008)

Orrosh schrieb:


> hmm .. komisch .. ich hab Hdz1 zwei mal durch, HdZ2 einmal .. und stehe mitten in "wohlwollend" mit noch fast 3000 Punkten unter Respektvoll .. so ganz kann Deine Aussage nu nicht stimmen


 Doch bin Respektvoll und hab höchstens zwei mal HDz2 und 3 mal Hdz2 gemacht.
MH bin ich aber Ehrfürtig ^^


----------



## Ektomorph (26. Juni 2008)

also mit HDZ1 & 2 komplett durch reicht es auf wohlwollend. Respektvoll nur in HDZ1 ist nicht möglich...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

afaik ist Hüter der Zeit aber die Einzige Fraktion, bei welcher Ruf nur durch den Besuch inner Ini gewonnen werden kann. Bei den andern gibts jeweils Quests um den zu pushen...


So far,
Ekto


----------



## Captain_Chaos (26. Juni 2008)

Eigentlich ist schon alles gesagt. 

Im Grunde kannst du nur durch die paar Quests die es da gibt und den Ini-Besuch Ruf farmen. Am besten ist die eine Quest, bei der der 8000 Ruf kriegst. Das katapultiert dich schlagartig von Freundlich auf Mitte Wohlwollend. Frag mich jetzt nur nicht wie die Quest heißt. Das war glaube ich die, bei der du von HDZ1 nach HDZ2 geschickt wirst. Keine Ahnung.

Ansonsten: farmen, farmen, farmen ....


----------



## Aplizzier (26. Juni 2008)

ich habs durch instanzen gemcaht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (26. Juni 2008)

Clunck schrieb:


> Doch bin Respektvoll und hab höchstens zwei mal HDz2 und 3 mal Hdz2 gemacht.



Also insgesamt 5 mal HdZ 2...

sry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT: Ruf für die Hüter der Zeit bekommst du nur in den Instanzen und bei den Quests für die du in die Instanzen rein musst... (wie bereits erwähnt)


----------



## riggedi (26. Juni 2008)

Captain_Chaos schrieb:


> Im Grunde kannst du nur durch die paar Quests die es da gibt und den Ini-Besuch Ruf farmen. Am besten ist die eine Quest, bei der der 8000 Ruf kriegst. Das katapultiert dich schlagartig von Freundlich auf Mitte Wohlwollend. Frag mich jetzt nur nicht wie die Quest heißt. Das war glaube ich die, bei der du von HDZ1 nach HDZ2 geschickt wirst.


Stimmt so, aber um es zu vervollständigen:
Mit der Vorquest Reihe für Karazhan wirst Du nach HdZ1 und 2 geschickt. Im Zuge der Folge Quests wirst Du mit Rufpunkten nur so zugeschmissen, sodass es kein Wunder ist, dass man nach den ersten Besuchen dort bereits kurz vor "respektvoll" steht.

Riggedi


----------



## wardir (26. Juni 2008)

die ersten Rufstufen gehen recht fix, wenn  Du ehrfürchtig werden will... viel spass. Hab´ denke ich mal zwischen 10 und 15 HDZ2-Runs gemacht bis ich ehrfürchtig wurde. 

Gruß


----------



## Trapi (26. Juni 2008)

Kriegst nur in Instanzen den Ruf... HDZ1 und HDZ2 aber die Quests pushen einen echt ungemein!


----------



## takee (26. Juni 2008)

na ja so ein Hdz2 run ist ja schnell gemacht.
Bekommst auch gut Ruf dabei


----------

